
State Dept cables warned: safety issues at Wuhan lab studying bat coronaviruses - TechBro8615
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/14/state-department-cables-warned-safety-issues-wuhan-lab-studying-bat-coronaviruses
======
xkapastel
> As many have pointed out, there is no evidence that the virus now plaguing
> the world was engineered; scientists largely agree it came from animals. But
> that is not the same as saying it didn’t come from the lab, which spent
> years testing bat coronaviruses in animals, said Xiao Qiang, a research
> scientist at the School of Information at the University of California at
> Berkeley.

This is a point many people seem to miss when discussing the origin of the
current pandemic. It's not a "conspiracy theory" to suggest the virus escaped
from a lab, and given the details in this article it seems pretty likely.

------
TechBro8615
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/11492](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/11492)

~~~
xkapastel
Thank you.

Off-topic, but:

> Reduced by 99%

> Reduced page load from original size of 2.4 MB to 26.7 kB.

This is absolutely incredible. The web is really a disaster these days.

